# New to Muzzleloading



## LauraW (Sep 13, 2009)

We have a Hawes .36 cal handgun. We don't think you have to use the wads.. but what we would like to know is: what is the purpose of them? and would it be advisable to use them?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im assuming its a cap and ball revolver.

In which case, the wad serves several purposes.

1. Provides a carrier for lube which keeps fouling soft.
2. Some would say it creates a "seal" which stops glowing embers of burning powder from getting to the charge in an un-shot chamber and starting a chain fire. This seal also helps keep moisture away from the charge. (I personally think the tight fitting ball serves this purpose better, as well as tight fitting caps on the nipples).
3. Takes up chamber space. The less distance the ball has to travel through the un-rifled cylinder chamber to reach the barrel and rifling, the more accurate it will be. For this purpose, I use two wads, this gets my ball very close to the cylinder face, but not protruding.

Were they used back in the Civil War or amongst their users some 160+ years ago? Yes and no. There is evidence of their use in the Civil War, and there is evidence they were used amongst civilians, although not widely.

For me, their a must. Makes that revolver more accurate, and by lubing the wads, you'll find cleaning up will be much easier.


----------



## LauraW (Sep 13, 2009)

It is cap and ball revolver.
what you stated makes sense, but at what step does it go in? after the ball or before? I am looking for a manual or the like but so far have been unable to find anything.



barebackjack said:


> Im assuming its a cap and ball revolver.
> 
> In which case, the wad serves several purposes.
> 
> ...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

A google search will yield alot of shooting info on cap and ball pistols.

http://home.comcast.net/~dsmjd/tux/dsmj ... p_ball.htm

For loading........

Measure and pour your powder charge (NEVER pour powder directly from a flask or other large container into the weapon.....always pour into a measure, than into the weapon).

Put a wad over each chamber, start it with your thumb.

Load a ball, make sure you seat the ball all the way onto the wad and powder charge.

Finally, pointing the pistol in a safe direction, place a cap on each nipple.

Your now ready to fire.


----------

